# eps vektorisieren



## nitro0815 (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo allerseits!

Hin und wieder mache ich für ein Druckunternehmen diverse kleinere Arbeiten in Photoshop. bis jetzt hat immer alles geklappt, neulich aber bekam ich die Nachricht, dass eine meiner Arbeiten (eps) Datei nicht vektorisiert wurde! Jetzt weiß ich dummerweise aber gar nicht was damit gemeint ist, ich habe sämtliche Arbeiten immer auf diesselbe Art und Weise bearbeitet und gespeichert! Wie schaffe ich es jetzt diese Datei zu vektorisieren?


----------



## Kaiyo (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin zwar nicht der Profi auf dem Gebiet, aber in Photoshop kannst du nicht vektorisieren, denn Photoshop ist ein Pixel orientiertest Programm. Dazu müsstest Du meines wissens Illustrator oder Corel Draw benutzen. 

Kaiyo


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Januar 2007)

Hi,
zum Thema vektorisieren gibt es im Vektorprogramme Forum einige Beiträge.

Gruß


----------

